# Finally rid of Armstrong



## tricycletalent (Apr 2, 2005)

Okay, just a few more hours, then he will be gone *poof* Away. I have organized a nice bottle of champagne, it was actually to celebrate Ullrich beating Lance, but since that just didn't happen, I might as well enjoy the fact that yankee-boy is going away for good.

If only Basso and Ullrich could vanish into thin air as well, we might just have an exciting TdF next year.


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

tricycletalent said:


> If only Basso and Ullrich could vanish into thin air as well, we might just have an exciting TdF next year.


 Why not get rid of them all so the rest of us wouldn't have to endure the incessant whining about rider 'X'?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

tricycletalent said:


> Okay, just a few more hours, then he will be gone *poof* Away. I have organized a nice bottle of champagne, it was actually to celebrate Ullrich beating Lance, but since that just didn't happen, I might as well enjoy the fact that yankee-boy is going away for good.
> If only Basso and Ullrich could vanish into thin air as well, we might just have an exciting TdF next year.


Why not forget the T-d-F and concentrate on something really exciting - "Survivor"? Or maybe "You're Fired!" or whatever it was called. Uhh but maybe you'd whine about the winners and losers there too.


----------



## greenmeanie (Jul 21, 2005)

I am sure you are happy. It is the only way other countries have a chance to win 



tricycletalent said:


> Okay, just a few more hours, then he will be gone *poof* Away. I have organized a nice bottle of champagne, it was actually to celebrate Ullrich beating Lance, but since that just didn't happen, I might as well enjoy the fact that yankee-boy is going away for good.
> 
> If only Basso and Ullrich could vanish into thin air as well, we might just have an exciting TdF next year.


----------



## tricycletalent (Apr 2, 2005)

greenmeanie said:


> I am sure you are happy. It is the only way *other countries* have a chance to win


Gimme a break!!! Since when were Lance's 7 TdF titles a national treasure?


----------



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

tricycletalent said:


> Okay, just a few more hours, then he will be gone *poof* Away. I have organized a nice bottle of champagne, it was actually to celebrate Ullrich beating Lance, but since that just didn't happen, I might as well enjoy the fact that yankee-boy is going away for good.
> 
> If only Basso and Ullrich could vanish into thin air as well, we might just have an exciting TdF next year.


What a tool.


----------



## greenmeanie (Jul 21, 2005)

I guess it depends on who you talk to.
I could care less that the redsox won last year but a lot of people see that as a " national treasure".

But please show me where I said he is a national treasure?



tricycletalent said:


> Gimme a break!!! Since when were Lance's 7 TdF titles a national treasure?


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

How much less?


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

tricycletalent said:


> Okay, just a few more hours, then he will be gone *poof* Away. I have organized a nice bottle of champagne, it was actually to celebrate Ullrich beating Lance, but since that just didn't happen, I might as well enjoy the fact that yankee-boy is going away for good.
> 
> If only Basso and Ullrich could vanish into thin air as well, we might just have an exciting TdF next year.


You're lame.


----------



## MaRider (Mar 21, 2002)

tricycletalent said:


> Okay, just a few more hours, then he will be gone *poof* Away. I have organized a nice bottle of champagne, it was actually to celebrate Ullrich beating Lance, but since that just didn't happen, I might as well enjoy the fact that yankee-boy is going away for good.
> 
> If only Basso and Ullrich could vanish into thin air as well, we might just have an exciting TdF next year.



If you dislike watching the best riders in the world compete against each other so much, why don't you watch the "minor leagues" such as Tour of Georgia or Tour of Connecticut instead of Tour de France?


----------



## Mayday (Jan 22, 2004)

*Nothing ....*



tricycletalent said:


> I have organized a nice bottle of champagne, it was actually to celebrate Ullrich beating Lance, but since that just didn't happen, I might as well enjoy the fact that yankee-boy is going away for good..


Nothing beats a fine whine.


----------



## Inspector Gadget (Apr 5, 2002)

*Troll (nm)*

Troll (nm)


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

My prefer grape drink myself


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Minor league?*



MaRider said:


> If you dislike watching the best riders in the world compete against each other so much, why don't you watch the "minor leagues" such as Tour of Georgia or Tour of Connecticut instead of Tour de France?


I guess you never noticed the calibar of riders at the TDGA this year. Uh, let's name a few: Lance, Levi, Bobby J, Tafi, Eki and a host of others. Since when did those guys become minor leaguers?


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

tricycletalent said:


> Okay, just a few more hours, then he will be gone *poof* Away. I have organized a nice bottle of champagne, it was actually to celebrate Ullrich beating Lance, but since that just didn't happen, I might as well enjoy the fact that yankee-boy is going away for good.
> 
> If only Basso and Ullrich could vanish into thin air as well, we might just have an exciting TdF next year.


Yeah, it must be very rewarding to you knowing that Lance is going away *poof* with 7 TdF titles. Now given the obvious intellegence you exhibited in your first post, 7 is all the fingers on one of your little hands and two of the fingers on the other. That's right boys and girls, that is 7. Can you say "7"? I bet you can! Tool!


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

In case you weren't aware of it, Lance has 6 fingers on his right hand.

<IMG SRC="https://www.netgeek.net/6.jpg">


----------



## theFE (Jul 10, 2004)

Let's be honest, all of the guys in the TdF are not the best riders in the world.


I mean, c'mon, the only reason why we sit around on this forum is to give other people a shot at it.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I guess this pretty much sums up my feelings on the subject...


----------



## drevelo66 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Haters!*

I haven't been on here in a wee bit, but I can see it hasn't changed...I've said it before, and it's been said recently on another thread: We will miss him when he's gone from the scene. I admit that I felt that Indurain was dull and lacked passion; now I see him as precise and the owner of the smoothest stroke ever in ITT. 

I'll allow that this wasn't the most thrilling TDF, but blame the peloton for having no heart or at the very least for not copying what has been a successful method...We may never see the likes of Lance's domination ever again; hope that you can appreciate some of his efforts.

See you all in the winter...


----------



## vicarvizu (Jun 20, 2002)

Will everyone just shut up and ride. Lance dominated for seven years. He rose from his death bed, that is what makes it all special. There are some of you that couldn't ride because you just had a herpes outbreak. If you don't like Lance that is fine, you don't have to. But don't dog him. He accomplished what Ullrich can only dream of. I doubt he will win next year.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

tricycletalent said:


> Okay, just a few more hours, then he will be gone *poof* Away. I have organized a nice bottle of champagne, it was actually to celebrate Ullrich beating Lance, but since that just didn't happen, I might as well enjoy the fact that yankee-boy is going away for good.
> 
> If only Basso and Ullrich could vanish into thin air as well, we might just have an exciting TdF next year.



This must be the most attention you've had in many many years. Congrats on knowing your limitations and working within them.


----------



## tricycletalent (Apr 2, 2005)

drevelo66 said:


> I haven't been on here in a wee bit, but I can see it hasn't changed...I've said it before, and it's been said recently on another thread: We will miss him when he's gone from the scene. I admit that I felt that Indurain was dull and lacked passion; now I see him as precise and the owner of the smoothest stroke ever in ITT.
> 
> I'll allow that this wasn't the most thrilling TDF, but blame the peloton for having no heart or at the very least for not copying what has been a successful method...We may never see the likes of Lance's domination ever again; hope that you can appreciate some of his efforts.
> 
> See you all in the winter...


No, actually I disagree. The TDF was thrilling with respect to the vigorous, albeit futile attempts by T-Mobile and the other gc contenders to shake things up. Some real brave and optimistic efforts to avoid the inevitable, a 7 TdF by mr. authoritarian, unsympathetic, vengeful, dominant rider that is L.A. 

Yeah, you are right, I didn't like the fact that he won his 7th, although it hardly surprised me. What surprises me is that I seem to be the only one who feels that way.

Lance was already legendary as he won his first TdF having survived testicular cancer. Now, having won his 7th, he has made it impossible for anybody else to get legendary. There are no world records in road racing. So even if somebody got back from acute myelogenous leukemia and notched 10 TdFs in a row, it would simply be been there, seen that. So I don't like him anymore. Is that difficult to understand?


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

tricycletalent said:


> No, actually I disagree. The TDF was thrilling with respect to the vigorous, albeit futile attempts by T-Mobile and the other gc contenders to shake things up. Some real brave and optimistic efforts to avoid the inevitable, a 7 TdF by mr. authoritarian, unsympathetic, vengeful, dominant rider that is L.A.
> Now, having won his 7th, he has made it impossible for anybody else to get legendary. There are no world records in road racing. So even if somebody got back from acute myelogenous leukemia and notched 10 TdFs in a row, it would simply be been there, seen that. So I don't like him anymore. Is that difficult to understand?


 This is rediculous. He helped alot of riders this year to shine. He was purely unselfish in not striving to win multiple stages. He could have won several. He assisted Basso. He didn't have to- he could have passed him. He didn't. If a rival flats, falls, he has many times waited.
The fact that he is so dominate will make him a legend in cycling. Not the cancer. This is just a point in time. There will be many other, future legends in the sport. He will not deminish their luster.
Take a pill, and enjoy the moment.


----------



## Sm1Cooler (Jul 13, 2005)

*Hey Forrest*

Stupid is as stupid types...


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

tricycletalent said:


> Gimme a break!!! Since when were Lance's 7 TdF titles a national treasure?


$51,000,000.00 ago, and still counting.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*How do I organize a bottle........?*

Well, I’m confused. How does one go about “organizing a bottle of wine”? I’m quite serious. I have a bottle sitting on the table, but I don’t know if it’s organized. It looks organized, but maybe if I moved it a centimeter to the left. Can you let me know?


----------



## xocsida (May 29, 2004)

tricycletalent said:


> Okay, just a few more hours, then he will be gone *poof* Away. I have organized a nice bottle of champagne, it was actually to celebrate Ullrich beating Lance, but since that just didn't happen, I might as well enjoy the fact that yankee-boy is going away for good.
> 
> If only Basso and Ullrich could vanish into thin air as well, we might just have an exciting TdF next year.


Yeah, you little anti-armstrong *****es can have your race back now. AFTER SEVEN YEARS OF ARMSTRONG DOMINANCE!


----------



## MaRider (Mar 21, 2002)

Mosovich said:


> I guess you never noticed the calibar of riders at the TDGA this year. Uh, let's name a few: Lance, Levi, Bobby J, Tafi, Eki and a host of others. Since when did those guys become minor leaguers?


So now Tour of Georgia = Tour De France? Come on dude, you can't be serious!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

jd3 said:


> $51,000,000.00 ago, and still counting.


Thanks for the post.........In the long run, there are more important things than a bike race. The foundation will be funded for years....


----------



## Sao (Jul 31, 2003)

*Gretzky & Tiger*

Wayne Gretzky and Tiger Woods - not exactly slouches - both consider him a legend and an icon for what he has accomplished on and off the bike, but you do not.

I think that pretty much says it all.


----------



## Scollopini (Jan 22, 2004)

*Agreed*



proy said:


> What a tool.


What a tool indeed - I just don't get it when nobodys knock such a fine athlete - have some respect for all competitors tool.


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

tricycletalent said:


> ....Lance was already legendary as he won his first TdF having survived testicular cancer. Now, having won his 7th, he has made it impossible for anybody else to get legendary. There are no world records in road racing. So even if somebody got back from acute myelogenous leukemia and notched 10 TdFs in a row, it would simply be been there, seen that. So I don't like him anymore. Is that difficult to understand?


CONGRATULATIONS! You have really out done yourself. Congratualations for posting the most retarded thing I have personally read on the internet to date.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Thanks for the post.........In the long run, there are more important things than a bike race. The foundation will be funded for years....


Very true. And I'll bet that M. Armstrong would say that his greatest achievement was beating the big C. (actually, he did say this, yes?) and helping to raise so many pesos for cancer research and treatment.

Being a champion or record holder is ephemeral, at best: someone will come along, some day, and beat your record or eclipse your stats. Being someone who was key to rasing tens of millions of dollars....and probably a lot more to come.....to help other humans.....well, that's the sort of thing that gets your name carved into the stone pages of history. That's the sort of thing that makes everything worth it. And let's not forget his inspirational qualities: I guarantee you that his fight against his own cancer is nothing short of the best possible inspiration for those in such a fight.

Whether or not you like Lance Armstrong, to people w/ cancer and to families and friends of cancer victims, Lance's efforts w/ L.A.F. are the greatest palmares.


----------

